# Seeing a psychologist tomorrow



## Anonymous45 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm going to a physiologist tomorrow for the first time since 4th grade when I lied to them and went on undiagnosed. I'm now in 11th grade and I'm going again tomorrow with a different one. What do they ask you on the first visit, how long will it take to get diagnosis and treatment, and how much of what I say to the psychologist is confidential to my parents??


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

If you are 18 or older and in the United States everything you say is confidential unless you give them permission to tell someone else.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

They will ask about why you came in
Your social situation
School
Work
Age
Family
Life history
Symptoms


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

hello. 
The first appt is unlike the rest. It is just an intake session, where they, as the name implies, take in your background, personal information, etc. Diagnosis and treatment depend on many variables. First, it depends on how many sessions you have, which could depend of insurance. I, for examples and thank godness, as an adult am on my dad's insurance so I have free, unlimited sessions. I was not told what my diagnosis was until I asked her (even though I sort of already knew). Treatment begins right away. Just going to therapy is treatment. However, you also have to keep in mind that it takes a strong, healthy therapeutic relationship to make therapy successful. 
The answer to your questions: if you are a minor, to my knowledge, can and will keep certain things confidential. Unless you disclose that you want to harm yourself or others. The treatment is being in therapy, plus other "techniques" or homework your therapist may assign you. Discuss this with your therapist so he/she knows what you expect from therapy.
Hope this helps.
My advice: be as OPEN and HONEST with your therapist. You don't have to lie or feel like you need the right answers in there. (this coming from my personal experience so far).
Other than that, Kuddos to you, and I am so happy for you even if I don't know you. Taking that first step to getting help is the most important one.
Best of luck.


----------

